# Any gobbles yet?



## Kenl (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has heard or seen gobblers yet with this weird weather where having in Ohio.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I had two come in on me last night well I was looking for some hogs. Full strut. They got in a fight with each other, showing there dominance to each other. I have herd many more. Last year this time I saw two birds mating. so if the weather keeps up being warm I think they will get very active.


----------

